# Your Man's Smell



## rebecca1

When I first met my husband I loved his smell, not just his cologne but his natural scent. Over the years I guess his bad dietary habits and lack of exercise has made his chemistry change. Now I cannot stand the way he smells!

Has anyone else experienced this? If so do you have any suggestions on either dealing with it or changing his scent?


----------



## chefmaster

rebecca1 said:


> When I first met my husband I loved his smell, not just his cologne but his natural scent. Over the years I guess his bad dietary habits and lack of exercise has made his chemistry change. Now I cannot stand the way he smells!
> 
> Has anyone else experienced this? If so do you have any suggestions on either dealing with it or changing his scent?


Bad body odor can also be a symptom of other problems, if the liver or kidneys aren't doing their job properly, the toxins in the body won't be removed like they should and can cause some really bad body odor. 

One good tip for body odor is to begin drinking the normal daily requirement of 6-8 cups of water per day, many people don't get in enough water to completely stave off dehydration on a daily basis, it helps flush out the system as well.


----------



## Deejo

This was referenced in another thread: The Science of Sex Appeal

If your husband simply isn't taking care of himself the way he used to in terms of hygiene, that's one thing, but if he hasn't changed much in terms of his habits, it is still possible on a biological level to be turned off by his 'scent', even if it is very subtle.


----------



## Cinta

As you said, it may be due to his poor lifetstyle choices. Along with the water, encourage a healthier diet and exercise. By you both participating in it as a way of spending time together, you will both benefit and it might just make a differnce in terms of body odour. 

However be careful because as Chef stated, it could be an indication of a health problem such as diabetes.


----------



## rebecca1

Thanks for the input. He had a full physical a few months ago and said he was pretty healthy other than being a little over weight and having slightly high bad cholesterol. It really is amazing how much it affects my desire for him! It is like one sniff and I go from 60 to zero lol!


----------



## janesmith

are we talking about a funky offensive hygiene issue? or is it the weight that makes everything aout him unattractive even his normal smell? when did you first notice this smell change? might not be that his smell changed is that you react differently to it for other reasons


----------



## rebecca1

I started noticing it a few months ago and it has been getting worse. I do not think it is a hygiene thing bc he does shower and all that good stuff like he always has ( at least once per day). His weight is not by all means what I want him to do but a lot of my issues with his weight is more health related than looks. He isn't that big yet. He is 5'9 and about 220lbs.


----------



## reachingshore

Maybe changes in his hormone levels? Theory being hormones = pheromones.

On the other hand - I don't know your age - one of the "side effects" of menopause: changes the sense of smell.


----------



## rebecca1

No we are still both fairly young. I am in my late 20's and he is in his early 30's. I am also not pregnant which usually really heightens sense of smell too. 

However, he is bald and has a hairy chest which I know has some correlation to testosterone levels. lol


----------



## Yvonne1973

This same thing is happening to me... I've been "with" my husband since 1989, and one of the things that always attracted me to him was his smell.

Now, just in the last 2 or 3 months, his smell is DIFFERENT. Not bad, just not the same. He HAS started a new job, and is under a lot of stress. Could this do it? All over the web, there are people talking about people smelling oddly when they're sick. I don't THINK he's ill.

It's becoming a problem for us, in that I really have trouble being "near" him - to cuddle, to kiss, to make love. I don't recognize his smell, and I can't get turned on... 

I am 38, he is 39. We have a 5YO son. WHAT DO I DO?


----------



## ScaredandUnsure

I love the way my man smells. His natural smell is very appealing to me.


----------



## bellamaxjoy

What does he eat? Has that changed?


----------



## Stir Crazy

Rebecca,

You are not alone. I was together with my former (live-in) boyfriend of 8 years and one day I remember thinking that he smelled bad.

The thing is though he was a very hygenic person and not overweight, it was just as our problems progressed I remember being more and more turned off by his natural scent. 

We eventually broke up. 

I don't want to bash him as I do consider him to be a good person, and we are still in contact as friends (nothing more), but his scent definitely turned me off in time.


----------



## memyselfandi

It's gotta "stink" (no pun intented) when you can't stand the way your man smells, as I can never get enough of my man's natural aura!! 

I've heard that stress can really do a number on a person, both inside and out and if it continues..it can almost give a person a distinct bad smell. Maybe it's his job surroundings or something?

What does your husband do for a living and what type of surroundings does he work in? I dated a guy that was a painter and even though he had extremely great hygiene and showered oftentimes three times a day...his kisses tasted like laquer thinner and he had this constant horribly sweaty smell about him even though he'd just showered. It would go away for a bit after he just got out of the shower..but as the night progressed...phew!!! 

I suggest your husband talk to his doctor. Sometimes they can recommend different medical types of deodorants or can even go so far as suggesting a system cleanse for them to rid them of toxins that may be in their system that are causing them to smell funny.

Good luck and please keep us posted!!


----------



## Stir Crazy

memyselfandi said:


> What does your husband do for a living and what type of surroundings does he work in? I dated a guy that was a painter and even though he had extremely great hygiene and showered oftentimes three times a day...his kisses tasted like laquer thinner and he had this constant horribly sweaty smell about him even though he'd just showered.


In my former boyfriends case it wasn't that he was out working up a sweat everyday, he had/has an office job so sweating was not an issue. For me it was just the greater our problems became, the more turned off I was by his natural scent.


----------



## YinPrincess

I love the way my husband smells. If I have to sleep without him I grab one of his shirts to cuddle with. 

You say he smells different, but can't pinpoint why? This is unusual - are you guys having difficulties in the marriage? I learned to hate my ex's smell after too many bad experiences for whatever reason. I wouldn't say it changed, though.

Diet, age, exercise can all be factors... Have you tried talking to him about this?
_Posted via Mobile Device_


----------



## zsu234

5'9# and 220 is obese. I'm 5'10" and 178 but, I have ballooned up to 215 and looked like the Michelin man. He needs to get his weight down below 200 t0 be healthy. 180-185 would be ideal at his age and height. I think a good clean diet and exercise will resolve the problem.


----------



## Halien

rebecca1 said:


> I started noticing it a few months ago and it has been getting worse. I do not think it is a hygiene thing bc he does shower and all that good stuff like he always has ( at least once per day). His weight is not by all means what I want him to do but a lot of my issues with his weight is more health related than looks. He isn't that big yet. He is 5'9 and about 220lbs.


Sounds like he could easily be pre-diabetic. If so, the smell will get worse. Because I have a mild muscle enzyme disease, I monitor my diet really close, drink lots of water, and stay lean. I also have a strong sense of smell. Before I managed my diet and exercise, I once overdid it and the muscle breakdown nearly killed my kidneys. I couldn't even stand my own smell while I was in the hospital. I recovered completely and manage it well, but still attend a clinic to have a checkup of my kidneys as a preventative measure. The place reeks (sorry if this offends). My wife is a nurse practictioner, and said that this type of odor is pretty common, even in pre-diabetes. Most of the patients there have late stage adult onset diabetes, with more sever kidney problems. I drink lots, rarely eat certain types of meat, and my wife still steals my worn Tshirts to sleep in when I'm away on business.


----------



## Stir Crazy

5'9" and 220lbs is more than "a little overweight" as you wrote in a previous post. I hope he starts to take his health more seriously soon. Has he mentioned wanting to get in shape?


----------



## Tall Average Guy

rebecca1 said:


> I started noticing it a few months ago and it has been getting worse. I do not think it is a hygiene thing bc he does shower and all that good stuff like he always has ( at least once per day). His weight is not by all means what I want him to do but a lot of my issues with his weight is more health related than looks. He isn't that big yet. He is 5'9 and about 220lbs.


This quote is not matching with your first, where you are pretty quick to point out his not working out and weight gain over the years as the culprit. I suspect there are other issues involved here, including your general attraction to him physically. I also agree that a guy at 5'9" 220lb is probably too big. While there are exceptions, that is not really health.


----------

